# ENVE Fork on TCR?



## EMR (Apr 5, 2002)

I wanted to ask if anyone here has put an ENVE fork on a TCR? I just got a 2010 TCR Advanced frame (no fork). Instead of getting a Giant replacement fork, I was thinking of upgrading to an ENVE. 

Looking forward to the build, this will be replacing my 2004 TCR.


----------



## ctflower (Dec 25, 2012)

EMR said:


> I wanted to ask if anyone here has put an ENVE fork on a TCR? I just got a 2010 TCR Advanced frame (no fork). Instead of getting a Giant replacement fork, I was thinking of upgrading to an ENVE.
> 
> Looking forward to the build, this will be replacing my 2004 TCR.


Were you able to resolve this issue? I may be looking to do the same thing.


----------



## EMR (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes, installed an ENVE 2.0 tapered 1-1/4" to 1-1/8" fork with an FSA lower crown race and Giant OEM headset. The ride is great. I was told that the Giant OEM fork is 45mm rake. The ENVE is 43mm. Steering feels solid, very stable and precise.


----------



## ctflower (Dec 25, 2012)

EMR said:


> Yes, installed an ENVE 2.0 tapered 1-1/4" to 1-1/8" fork with an FSA lower crown race and Giant OEM headset. The ride is great. I was told that the Giant OEM fork is 45mm rake. The ENVE is 43mm. Steering feels solid, very stable and precise.


Happy to hear it worked. Have any pics to share for motivation?


----------



## EMR (Apr 5, 2002)

ctflower said:


> Happy to hear it worked. Have any pics to share for motivation?


<a href="https://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q70/emr88/CL.
action=view&current=39e351b4e41cb9e8c9bdb856ac3b6642_zps5d23bb39.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q70/emr88/CL/39e351b4e41cb9e8c9bdb856ac3b6642_zps5d23bb39.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## ctflower (Dec 25, 2012)

EMR said:


>


Very nice!!


----------

